# Metha-drol extreme



## billy201203 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a question I just orderd metha-drol and got it today, i have Organ sheild as my liver support, and clomid as my pct. Will i need a test booster or will clomid be enought? Im also 155 and i plan to train hard and eat alot i want to get up to 15-20 pounds heavier and keep around 10-12 pounds, with a good food plan is that possible?


----------

